# 7 Best Modifications for Your Vehicle



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​






> A look at 7 affordable and effective performance and visual modifications for your ride
> 
> Whether it’s more speed and power, more sound, better handling, or improved looks that convey a driver’s individuality, vehicle modification is gaining popularity, and lies at the heart of a billion-dollar industry that’s popular around the globe. Countless manufacturers have joined the aftermarket parts scene, giving shoppers nearly infinite options to customize their car, truck, wagon or crossover.
> 
> With an arsenal of upgrade parts available from mild to wild, eBay is the go-to source for aftermarket upgrades for shoppers around the world. Below, we’ll look at some popular upgrade mods for your ride, which create a big impact for a minimal price.



Read more about 7 Best Modifications for Your Vehicle.


----------

